# 2010 BMW X5 xDrive30i qualify for XL?



## ynotrhyme (Oct 26, 2016)

it has 3 rows does it qualify for XL? with 7 seats in total. the last row has 2 seats but look kinda small.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ynotrhyme said:


> it has 3 rows does it qualify for XL? with 7 seats in total. the last row has 2 seats but look kinda small.


It should. Xl requires 6 passenger seat belts.


----------



## ynotrhyme (Oct 26, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> It should. Xl requires 6 passenger seat belts.


Would it matter that the third row seems small like for children. I'm trying to email uber but I have no good email address to ask them.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ynotrhyme said:


> Would it matter that the third row seems small like for children. I'm trying to email uber but I have no good email address to ask them.


No


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Nissan rouge has a 3rd row, I can't imagine the x5 being smaller. It qualifies


----------



## Arie (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm planning to go forward with uber to move to uber lux how is the BMW 740li
Should I do it?or just stay with my uber xl account??
Because I will have also uber black and select if I open uber lux what year car should I get it if it's 2013 or 2014 
When it will expire??i leave in Beverly Hills 
Please advise and how much U all think I will make $$a week after all my exspenses


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Arie said:


> I'm planning to go forward with uber to move to uber lux how is the BMW 740li
> Should I do it?or just stay with my uber xl account??
> Because I will have also uber black and select if I open uber lux what year car should I get it if it's 2013 or 2014
> When it will expire??i leave in Beverly Hills
> Please advise and how much U all think I will make $$a week after all my exspenses


Select/XL (noncommercial)

No lux. Maybe SUV (+black/select/xl) after a few months learning the ropes, but it's commercial license stuff and a wholly different game.... predicted pretty decently by select though. Do select, then double payouts and double-quadruple your expenses = SUV


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Also, there's practically no buying cars for Lux, and rarely for SUV....people "lease" (more like rent) them

UberSUV lease is pretty standard $600 / week


----------



## Arie (Nov 18, 2016)

Who do I rent it from?and how much do I will make on SUV a week can I also do SUV xl and select on one account?
How renting SUV works?
Who do I pay to?
So is it week to week rent?
Or do I pay monthly ?
Do I sign a contract??
Thank u for u help


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Arie said:


> Who do I rent it from?and how much do I will make on SUV a week can I also do SUV xl and select on one account?
> How renting SUV works?
> Who do I pay to?
> So is it week to week rent?
> ...


Open passenger app, look for cluster of Uber SUVs go there and find the guys loitering

Talk to em, UberSUV drivers are a friendly lot, long as you're polite and respectful.

For SUV (& black & lux), you need commercial driver license btw...

Select CAN be commercial but doesn't HAVE to be, XL is only commercial if it's an optdown for a TCP select or suv driver


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

But really, you're TOO NEW.

Get a cheap 2010 luxury sport utility vehicle w/third row, get signed up on Select/XL, and try it for starters

UberSUV ain't for noobs


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Arie said:


> Who do I rent it from?and how much do I will make on SUV a week can I also do SUV xl and select on one account?
> How renting SUV works?
> Who do I pay to?
> So is it week to week rent?
> ...


YOU will NOT take home more pay on UberSUV than on Select...

Veterans might, you wont.

UberSUV is being on call 24/7. So is hardcore select, but a cheap Select car can double as your daily driver, and doesn't really cost all that much to begin with....as such, Select ain't a commitment to hardcoring (unless you're the genius who goes and purchases a brand new Bimmer or Merc for 50 grand)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Arie said:


> I'm planning to go forward with uber to move to uber lux how is the BMW 740li
> Should I do it?or just stay with my uber xl account??
> Because I will have also uber black and select if I open uber lux what year car should I get it if it's 2013 or 2014
> When it will expire??i leave in Beverly Hills
> Please advise and how much U all think I will make $$a week after all my exspenses


After expenses fulltime, Select: 500-1200 / week

SUV: nil - 1500 / week

X: 300 - 900* / week

Do note that:
1) X driving is far far far more hectic and stressful
2) higher select payouts involve switching over to X or Lyft quite a lot
3) high payouts on any of these require VERY odd hours....daytime drivers get the bottom numbers in each category


----------

